# Carp



## J_marx22 (Sep 14, 2015)

Been trying to catch a carp on the fly this summer but it hasn't panned out yet. I've mostly tried pineview but I haven't seen too many carp. Anybody have know of a place that i might find some more of these big sucker fish?


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Willard Bay, Willard Spur, Lake Powell, Flaming Gorge, or Bear Lake.

They are a tough quarry on the fly.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The best luck I've had for them are in the pond next to the clubhouse at East Bay Golf Course. 

But they tend to frown upon it when you do it in the middle of the day while people are there golfing. Just sayin...


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I've never targeted them with a fly rod or otherwise, but Willard definitely has a pretty solid population. Early mornings I've seen them cruising not too far from shore surfacing regularly and making big splashes. Fishing for wipers and cats a few weeks ago I was surprised to have a big old carp on the end of my line. I've never given them a second thought, but after seeing the fight they put up I'm also intrigued in convincing one to take a fly.


----------



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

I've had pretty good luck out at Utah Lake. All along the dike that runs parallel to the airport. Hybrids and Trouser worms, they seem to key on red. Haven't been out there in a while, but it's been a riot when they're cruising the shallows.


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

all the canals around Tremonton. my kids avg. 20- 30 in a few hrs.


----------

